# 2008 to 2007 R3 geometry



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Did anything change on the R3 from 07 to 08 besides the color and price?


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

nothing.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

07 R3 had a wolf fork

08 R3 has come with ec90, ec90 sl (only a few at the begining of the year) and white 3T forks


----------

